# EMT Accessories



## daniduck (Jan 10, 2014)

Hello everyone,
I am enrolled to EMS education and training, last night was my first evening class. I received a website to go on to for EMS supplies such as Uniforms, accessories ect. This maybe a silly question but curious, one of the items that was advised to get is a Stethoscope. Now I had no idea there were different kinds.... So what would be a good, decent priced stethoscope that is possibly under $100, if not its fine. Just something that would last through training to when I start my profession.
Also, what other items that is good to have in training, or would be helpful to have.

Thank you!!


----------



## neoclassicaljazz (Jan 10, 2014)

This is the stethoscope I have and it works fine for me 

http://www.medisave.net/littmann-stethoscopes/littmann-classic-ii-se-stethoscope/stethoscope-littmann-classic-2se-black.html


----------



## neoclassicaljazz (Jan 10, 2014)

Also, I was in school just last year and the one item I wish I would have purchased early on was a blood pressure cuff to practice taking blood pressures manually.


----------



## rlcpr (Jan 10, 2014)

I love having my own stethoscope, and it is a great investment. My first one that I bought wasn't very good even though I spent some money on it. Basically, price doesn't necessarily reflect the quality.

Right now, I use a Littmann one for my medic clinicals and for when I work. I absolutely love it. 

For under $100 you can grab a Littmann. Check out The EMS Store, or any other sites like that. Here's a pink one on sale right now: http://www.theemsstore.com/store/product.aspx/productId/14874/Littmann-Classic-II-S-E-Stethoscope-28-BCA-Special-Edition-Pink/ !

Remember to take care of it, too! Don't use alcohol wipes on it. Soap and water will work just fine. Also, an old nurse told me to coat the rubber with some ArmorAll to keep it protected. Don't leave it out in the sun, and don't beat it up too bad.


----------



## NPO (Jan 10, 2014)

Your school should be supplying the stuff you need.. Even if its of sub par quality. 

I have a really nice stethoscope. Littmann Cardiology III. I can hear everything with that thing. But it is admittedly over kill for what most people need. Especially in school. My service provides scopes but I prefer to have my own and it makes life easier. I'm just a basic, but I do routinely check lung and heart sounds just to get used to it and get a sample of what "normal" is for when I go to medic school.


----------



## NPO (Jan 10, 2014)

Also. For protection I dont use armorall or anything like that, I just have one of those sock bandages on it.


----------



## daniduck (Jan 11, 2014)

Thank you!! I would definatly make a note to that when I would need one. Super excited


----------



## unleashedfury (Jan 11, 2014)

I prefer Littman stethoscopes and since I have a bad habit of being a bit hard on scopes I went on to buy less expensive ones by the same manufacturer 

I have found the Littman Lightweight II and the Littman select to be the best bang for my buck when it came to prehospital services. Both are under 50 dollars and are readily available through most medical supply manufacturers and Nurses Supply catalogs/websites.


----------



## Mariemt (Jan 11, 2014)

I have a master cardiology due to hearing loss, bug my daughter, a fellow EMT and nursing student has a Select 2 and loves it.


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 13, 2014)

Used a $17 "nursing scope" for nearly thirty years, changed diaphragms twice and the ear stem tension spring once, was fine. 
I got a basic Sprague-Rappaport type later (after the old one bit the dust) because my hearing is not as good anymore.

Whatever you get, get ear tips which comfortably and completely seal your ear canals. I vote for shiny but pliant mushroom tips. Not the sponge ones, they rot.

PS: take off the diaphragm and write your name inside, backwards, in large letters.


----------



## Nameless (Jan 19, 2014)

I'd say start out with a cheaper one ($20-30) first. Hold off on the Littman's or the big name-brand ones for now. Practice with the cheaper one on clinicals, or have a friend drive you around with someone in the back. Get a BP cuff and practice listening for the pulse in a moving vehicle. Also practice listening for breath sounds, heart sounds, and GI sounds in a moving vehicle. Then, when you upgrade later on, you'll notice a significant change in quality and it will be easier for you to hear.


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Jan 20, 2014)

For EMT basic school, get a cheaper Littmann stethoscope.  Chances are you'll damage it or lose it (or have it stolen).  

As a medic I prefer a higher quality scope, got a Littmann Master Cardiology.  It'll run you about $160-190, but there's a noticeable difference.  But I take good care of it and it never leaves my sight.


----------



## RebelAngel (Jan 20, 2014)

I asked same thing recently. It seems littman II and littman III were recommended the most. My ambulance has an A.D.C adscope sonething, anothet A.D.C., and a percordial stethoscope which peopke on here said we will probably never use. We also have other steths in our bags but I haven't looked them over yet.

I think I am leaning toward Littman II and a cheaper pediatric steth. My EMT-B course starts on the 27th.

Sent from my XT557 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MMiz (Jan 20, 2014)

The ADC Adscope is good stuff and a great value at $32.

Gear I most often used?  The dorky glove pouch.


----------



## RebelAngel (Jan 20, 2014)

Sorry for spelling errors.

And my course starts 22nd, not 27th.

Sent from my XT557 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NPO (Jan 20, 2014)

We just had pulse ox added to BLS scope (laugh it up). Its not required equipment so we dont have them yet, but I have my personal one. It has been a blessing already. Its just a small finger one, but it works just as well as far as I have seen.


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Jan 20, 2014)

For the love of God, please just remember that the pulse ox alone is not a reason to freak out (aaahhhhh!!! their hands are cold!  Must. Give. Oxygen!!!)

So yeah, I'll yuk it up about the pulse ox…  :roll eyes:

I don't carry that much on my person in the field, but a few people I work with have the full fanny pack of gear, complete with oxygen wrench.


----------



## NPO (Jan 20, 2014)

TheLocalMedic said:


> For the love of God, please just remember that the pulse ox alone is not a reason to freak out (aaahhhhh!!! their hands are cold!  Must. Give. Oxygen!!!)
> 
> So yeah, I'll yuk it up about the pulse ox…  :roll eyes:



I didnt say I do. I know how to use a pulse ox and its a shame we havnt had it till know.


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Jan 20, 2014)

NPO said:


> I didnt say I do. I know how to use a pulse ox and its a shame we havnt had it till know.



Right right right, I'm sure that most BLS providers are smart enough to use it appropriately, but I've had too much experience dealing with BLS fire dept ambulances calling us out for code 3 rendezvous at 3 AM for "a low oxygen saturation".  Just use it properly.  With great power comes great responsibility and all that jazz...


----------



## NPO (Jan 20, 2014)

Idk that I'd call pulse ox great power haha. BLS indications for O2 administration dont change when you have pulse ox, its just adding another piece to the puzzle.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 20, 2014)

I would say that a lot of us more "experienced" folks have learned to do more with less. We're kind of a lazy bunch... we don't want to carry any more gear than we have to, so we constantly add and subtract from what we bring with us or have on our person on calls. When it comes to stethoscopes, find one that's between about $25 and $60 and you'll have a decent stethoscope to learn with. Price isn't entirely an indicator of how good a stethoscope is, but price range is. While you're in EMT school, you really don't need the really good stethoscopes, you just need one that will allow you to hear the Korotkoff (BP) sounds and the presence of breath sounds such as fine/coarse crackles, and the like. 

When I left the field a few years ago, I usually carried some gloves in a belt pouch, some scissors, a pen light, my stethoscope, some pens and a note pad, and some coffee... I tended to travel pretty light. 

After a few years of working in the field, I eventually acquired a Littmann Cardiology III stethoscope, and I have used it since. It's a wonderful stethoscope and I can pretty much hear darned near anything I need to with it and for fieldwork it's probably overkill, but since getting into nursing school, I've found that I use it every day and it's still an awesome performer. I wouldn't have gotten one just for school though. It's probably too expensive of a stethoscope for what I would typically need.

What do I bring with me to clinical these days? I bring only those things that I'm going to need to have on hand and actually use every day. You'll find that being an EMT or Paramedic ends up pretty much the same way... you'll bring only the essentials because everything else is already available at hand.

Have fun learning, and sorry if I seem like I've carried on a bit. It's a little bit late and I can tend to ramble on a bit...


----------

